# Whats Going On Ear Then?



## *Blondi* (Apr 20, 2015)

HI all,

Blondi's now 17 weeks old and growing fast, with one ear growing faster or different from the other :shocked:

Has anyone experienced this before with their dog or know if her ears will eventually grow to be the same size and shape?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

In the last photo, when Blondi is running, both ears look the same. I think the ears are the same size but the one is not standing up as much. It could be due to teething.


----------



## *Blondi* (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Mary Beth, thanks for the reply

one ear is definitiley bigger than the other, one is tall and thin, the other short and fat, i'll have to wait and see if they sort themselves out as she gets bigger

thanks


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Could she have injured her ear as a pup?


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Could she have injured her ear as a pup?


 
My first gsd that was exactly what happened, I had the pup on a leash at the local park, and some crazed mutt from nowhere nips the top of ear off.

I actually found the small part of ear on ground the next day, s**t happens.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Seriously, it is hard to tell from the pictures, but is does look like her ear may have been nipped off. Perhaps her mother or a sibling did this?

gsforever, I would have been furious!


----------



## *Blondi* (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies,



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Could she have injured her ear as a pup?


we did think that her ear might have been damaged in some way, however the vet had a look and didnt think so. All the vet said was "yeah one ears bigger than the other" and smiled

the ears are different though, ones tall and thin, the others short and fat. Its hard to take a proper pic as she never stays still and her ears are so fluffy. It doesnt bother me, shes still a gorgeous bitch :wub:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

*Blondi* said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the replies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as she is healthy, I would not worry about it. I think she is adorable.


----------



## sirevil (Apr 3, 2015)

This is not in anyway scientifically proven, just an experience..
my pup had this, still actually does(teething)
I thought exactly the same!
But then I looked at the back of the ears, 
it's not yet FOLDED as the other, fold it and you will have equal everything,
it gets folded when your pup's face skin gets shredded.

It might be your case too.


----------



## SLPLSWON (May 25, 2015)

Ours is 7 weeks and they are already starting to come up.


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Two fathers?


----------

